

Ask HN: The new Twitter - templaedhel

What are your thoughts on the new twitter UX? Any key features that stand out? Is it enabled for you yet? If not, read about it here http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/14/the-new-twitter/.
======
minalecs
Agree , I like the new layout and features.. I really don't think it detracts
from simplicity.. realistically I think it makes it simpler so its a more
integrated experience, and not taking users away from the site, and relying on
3rd parties like twitpic or twitvid. At the same time more proof to stay away
from them as a platform. Can't blame them for what they did.

------
mortaise
I'm pretty excited about this and hoping I get it enabled soon.

Centralising my experience inside just one page. No need to click on links to
view, go back and reply.

It's adding just enough value to not drag it down in the complexity stakes.
Twitter is known for it's simplicity. I think this features add more without
looking like they've added much at all.

------
templaedhel
Its also an interesting move towards "app" style, with ajax and less page
changes, which is something rather unique in the social network scheme of
things.

